
Confidence (Scott Adams Blog) - azazo
http://www.dilbert.com/blog/entry/confidence/
======
azazo
Interesting take on confidence, but I have to disagree with the view of will
power. I would like to believe that I can act against the greatest impulse in
my brain at any given moment, even if I love cupcakes and I am hungry.
Anything else seems like strict determinism.

